# Co-sleeper instructions?



## NJ*Doula (Apr 14, 2006)

I tried Googling for these, but no luck. I figure one of you ladies here must use on e or have used one.

I bought an Arms Reach sleeper used, so it didn't come with instructions. I though that one side was supposed to drop down, and that it would be level with the bed, so that it was like co-sleeping. I have tried and tired, but can't seem to figure out how to drop a side down. Am I wrong - is it just a bassinet that straps into my bed? Right now it's killing my back to bend down over the side of that thing to pick him up while I'm sitting in bed. I'd love to be able to just pull him over and nurse, but that's not possible how it is right now. Can someone describe to me how to fix it, or point me to some online?

And before it comes up, having him in the bed with us would not work for our family.


----------



## Rosemarino (Jan 15, 2008)

I have one and the instructions are kind of like Greek. I figured it out, but can't imagine doing it w/out instructions right in front of me. I think you should go to a store and ask the salesperson about it. If you bought it from a store, they could probably help you, or get someone from the company to help you. Sorry I can't be of more help. If that doesn't work, PM me and I'll go dig out my instructions (which I kept) and get them to you somehow


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It does NOT go level to the bed. It is always lower than the bed.

-Angela


----------



## Draupadi (Jul 19, 2007)

The side that goes down is level with your bed (depending on how high your bed is!) and the bassinet mattress part is a little lower.
I agree with pps- call Arms Reach for instructions. Warning- their directions are horrid!


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosemaryS-F* 
I have one and the instructions are kind of like Greek. I figured it out, but can't imagine doing it w/out instructions right in front of me. I think you should go to a store and ask the salesperson about it.

Yeah. The instructions that come with it are terrible. Go ask a salesperson to demonstrate. Best course of action.


----------



## Rosemarino (Jan 15, 2008)

[It does NOT go level to the bed. It is always lower than the bed.]

Mine goes level with my bed. This is because I do not use a boxspring. I checked this out before I bought mine to make sure. I think that there is available an extension to make it level with your bed if your bed is higher than the co-sleeper.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't have one but played with the mini at the store. The part that folds down is sort of like a pipe that fits into the frame. I had to rock it back and forth a little to seperate it from the frame.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RosemaryS-F* 
[It does NOT go level to the bed. It is always lower than the bed.]

Mine goes level with my bed. This is because I do not use a boxspring. I checked this out before I bought mine to make sure. I think that there is available an extension to make it level with your bed if your bed is higher than the co-sleeper.

Right, but the side is still higher than the baby's mattress part, right? It's not flush like one big bed...

-Angela


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

It's never flush, there's always a lip and then the mattress of the cosleeper is lower.


----------



## Ubelle (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is a link to the assembly instructions - http://www.armsreach.com/pages/assem...-pv-c10-9.html

The online ones have better pictures and are clearer - at least they were to me.


----------

